# Hey, Randomlingers...



## Greylock (Dec 21, 2004)

I just tried to visit there, and got a message saying the site had been defaced by NeverNoSanity. It's all black, with red letters. Nothing else.

What's up? How long has RandomlingsHouse been down?

Linky thing


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

It looks like it got hacked, I first noticed it around midnight eastern time.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 21, 2004)

Damned SOBs. Wonder if Randomling knows?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Damned SOBs. Wonder if Randomling knows?




It's like 5:30 am for her, I think she's asleep.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 21, 2004)

And the only RH admin I have a land-line to can't really do anything. Dang. Glad I'm not in Silver Moon's pbp. I'd be tearing my hair out ;p.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm just hoping it was just a lite hack and not a data hack...I'm not sure if that's possible but it would be ashame if stuff was lost.  

I don't have the number of anyones.  I used to have Randomlings number but it vanished.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 21, 2004)

Greylock said:
			
		

> And the only RH admin I have a land-line to can't really do anything. Dang. Glad I'm not in Silver Moon's pbp. I'd be tearing my hair out ;p.



*Tears hair out*  I've dropped a line to randomling, but I'm not sure when she can get to it.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

I e-mailed her as well, but I doubt she'll be up for a few hours at least.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 21, 2004)

Kind of a strange twist, Randomlingers coming to ENWorld to see what's up with the forum. Reimnds me of a thread or two, or three, or four [can't go there and check] at RH. ;P


----------



## Berandor (Dec 21, 2004)

Or at NTL.

Curiously, nemmerle's aquerra site has been "defaced" as well.


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 21, 2004)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Glad I'm not in Silver Moon's pbp. I'd be tearing my hair out



We have an online session scheduled for tonight.   If Randomlinglings is still offline tonight we will have to use an alternate venue.    I'd like it if each of my players could make a post here today to acknowledge that they've seen this.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow that sucks.


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 21, 2004)

I hope Randomling is around.  I know she has been having online problems lately.  I really hope we didn't lose three months worth of our buffy game.


----------



## Mark (Dec 21, 2004)

Greylock said:
			
		

> How long has RandomlingsHouse been down?






			
				Berandor said:
			
		

> Curiously, nemmerle's aquerra site has been "defaced" as well.




That sucks.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Curiously, nemmerle's aquerra site has been "defaced" as well.



 Yep. And it has the exact same text, except that the 'generation' number is 9 rather than 4 (or the other way around).
Because of the text, I wonder if this is an automated thingie or something?


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 21, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> We have an online session scheduled for tonight.   If Randomlinglings is still offline tonight we will have to use an alternate venue.    I'd like it if each of my players could make a post here today to acknowledge that they've seen this.




Here I am.  I tried Randomling's last night around 11:30 CST and got the message, and I was mightily peeved.  Hopefully we won't lose data, and the problem isn't one that will take days to weeks to fix.  I'm going to be really upset if we lose 18 threads worth of game.

I'll be online tonight to game, but my brother and I are going to Green Bay for a while this afternoon, so I might be a little late.  And you already know that since I'm at my parents I won't be able to just sit online, but I'll try to keep up.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm here   

Um, where else could we play if not on RH? I don't know how these things work  :\


----------



## Queenie (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey and I even posted twice and don't know how to erase it!


----------



## Dire Wolf (Dec 21, 2004)

Just checking in to let you know that I have seen this and have an idea about the situation.  I will probably be visiting my daughter tonight so I probably won't be playing.

As far as that hack goes... dang it totally sucks.  I really hope we don't lose data!


----------



## baradtgnome (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi, just saw Queenie and SM's e-mails.  I'll check in on this thread to see what we are doing.  

*** being in the IT business I had been wondering if we can download the PBP threads as a back up for a rainy day.        Guess I should have said something sooner.....


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 21, 2004)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> I'm here
> 
> Um, where else could we play if not on RH? I don't know how these things work  :\




I imagine we could start a thread in the PBP forum here on EnWorld if there's no other option.

There's always that yahoo group list you and I have set up as well, Queenie.  It would be emails, but I don't think that would be a big problem.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 21, 2004)

You can actually post right on the board, you don't have to use the emails...

So yeah, that is available.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 21, 2004)

Yup, I think you could just use EN as back up for your game for now anyways.


----------



## baradtgnome (Dec 21, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> There's always that yahoo group list you and I have set up as well, Queenie.  It would be emails, but I don't think that would be a big problem.




since I have a yahoo account that's easy for me.  I'm familiar with the Yahoo groups, my regular gaming group uses one to schedule games, post adventure logs & misc docs, and communicate.  I'm not sure it would be speedy - yahoo tends to go in fits and starts.  But it works.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 21, 2004)

you have to actually join the group, so i will send out invites *in case* we decide to go that route.

course, lori and i are owners so you'd better be nice to us


----------



## baradtgnome (Dec 21, 2004)

Subscribed.  I don't seem to be getting my e-mail notifications from EN World, haven't been getting them from SM updating the story hour.  Used to work     and I didn't change anything.    

...so I'll just check in on this thread later.

and when haven't I been nice? 
 (OK, don't post every example)


----------



## Queenie (Dec 21, 2004)

baradtgnome said:
			
		

> Subscribed.  I don't seem to be getting my e-mail notifications from EN World, haven't been getting them from SM updating the story hour.  Used to work     and I didn't change anything.
> 
> ...so I'll just check in on this thread later.
> 
> ...




I haven't gotten the email notifications either. I guess the internet doesn't like us anymore  :\ 

As for nice, um, I don't have the time...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

the e-mail notification have been turned off for a few months now becasue of server problems, once the new server is in place and on line in about a month they will come back


----------



## el-remmen (Dec 21, 2004)

It looks like we lost everything over at the Rat Bastard boards as well. . .

Not to mention my entire Aquerra site and the IRON DM archive. . . Luckily, I was able to get the IRON DM stuff back up. . . but the rest?


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 21, 2004)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> you have to actually join the group, so i will send out invites *in case* we decide to go that route.
> 
> course, lori and i are owners so you'd better be nice to us




And here I thought we might never use that group.  

We'll have to decide one of these days if we want to go ahead and use that group.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> It looks like we lost everything over at the Rat Bastard boards as well. . .
> 
> Not to mention my entire Aquerra site and the IRON DM archive. . . Luckily, I was able to get the IRON DM stuff back up. . . but the rest?




Ouch, that's quite a hit....


----------



## ASH (Dec 21, 2004)

That really sucks...
And for some odd reason I cant get in to my hotmail account either..??? Anyone else having that problem?

Hackers piss me off...


----------



## Greylock (Dec 21, 2004)

Getting an Error 404 now. Maybe that means it's being worked on?

As far as Silver Moon's game, I'm not a player, but do you think ENWorld can handle it? Even with a new server coming,  I'm not sure this board is ready for that monster... ;p


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 21, 2004)

:-(
:-(
*sad*


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Getting an Error 404 now. Maybe that means it's being worked on?
> 
> As far as Silver Moon's game, I'm not a player, but do you think ENWorld can handle it? Even with a new server coming,  I'm not sure this board is ready for that monster... ;p




someone has to test the servers!!


----------



## ASH (Dec 21, 2004)

I think you may have already Mr. Tilt.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I think you may have already Mr. Tilt.




Tilt not my name, tilt my job  

huge bonus points if anyone can fugure out where that's from.....  

my quirkiness knows no limit


----------



## ph34r (Dec 21, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I think you may have already Mr. Tilt.




 Good stuff! ^


----------



## randomling (Dec 21, 2004)

All right, folks, here's what's going on:

The good news: it doesn't look like the database was affected, so once I get the boards uploaded once again, we shouldn't find any lost data or persistent problems with the boards unless there's something I'm missing.

The bad news: I still have no idea what really happened, though it looks like somebody just went into my web-hosting account and changed the HTML of all the index pages. I've changed my password, and will likely be doing so every so often for a little while, but I'm not sure how that'll stop hackers.

The other bad news: I've had to delete everything on my site to make sure that every trace of the hacking is gone. I'll be re-uploading the boards with the newest version of PHPBB, but it may take a while, and I'm afraid that it may not even be up tonight - I have work tomorrow, and I'm really tired.

I'll have another update in an hour or two.


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update Lucy, it's comforting to know what's going on, and especially that the data should be fine.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2004)

randomling said:
			
		

> The bad news: I still have no idea what really happened, though it looks like somebody just went into my web-hosting account and changed the HTML of all the index pages.




I found this on rpg.net:


> From: "Jonathan Glass" - Find messages by this author
> Date: Tue, 21 Dec 2004 1411 -0500
> Local: Tues, Dec 21 2004 11:13 am
> Subject: RE: [Ring-of-Fire] Possible apache2/php 4.3.9 worm
> ...


----------



## randomling (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks, Darkness. It looks like that's what we've been hit with here.

Does anybody happen to know if it affects the database or just goes in and affects files? I'm not sure, and I'd hate to think we'd lost posts or files, although it doesn't look like we have.


----------



## Henry (Dec 21, 2004)

Our condolences, ladies and gents. I'm just glad to hear you didn't lose your site history.

Feel free to hang here as long as you need, though!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2004)

OMG. According to that one security site linked to above, _tens of thousands_ of php boards have apparently been hacked. 


			
				randomling said:
			
		

> Does anybody happen to know if it affects the database or just goes in and affects files? I'm not sure, and I'd hate to think we'd lost posts or files, although it doesn't look like we have.



 I followed some links, to no avail. I then checked out another php board I know, the Forge. According to one of their admins, they too got hacked last night but lost nothing. Fingers crossed that the same is true for your site as well.


----------



## randomling (Dec 21, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> OMG. According to that one security site linked to above, _tens of thousands_ of php boards have apparently been hacked.
> I followed some links, to no avail. I then checked out another php board I know, the Forge. According to one of their admins, they too got hacked last night but lost nothing. Fingers crossed that the same is true for your site as well.



Glad to know the Forge is all right. Looks like we should be OK too. In any case, I'll know within half an hour or so.

And thanks, Henry! Y'know, you should stop by, sometime.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 21, 2004)

Damn hackers.


----------



## randomling (Dec 21, 2004)

*Ladies. And. Gentlemen.*

My boards are resurrected at:

www.randomlingshouse.com

No /forum any more. Just: www.randomlingshouse.com

Enjoy!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2004)

So your data's alright then? *whew*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 21, 2004)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*does a little dance*


----------



## BOZ (Dec 21, 2004)

rassin frassin SOB's... glad to hear you've gotten everything up allright again...  i'll be back to visit sooner or later.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow, that was scary.

Good job Randomling


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

cool!!


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 21, 2004)

The worm that ate all the forums made it to Slashdot.  Looks like Google was used to spread it.

http://it.slashdot.org/it/04/12/21/2135235.shtml?tid=220&tid=217&tid=169


----------



## Crothian (Dec 21, 2004)

ya, it's been hitting lots and lots of places.....


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 22, 2004)

Good to hear that your boards are back up, Randomling. 

 Of course, that doesn't help with my problems accessing them... :\


----------



## BOZ (Dec 22, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, it's been hitting lots and lots of places.....




g'damn... yeah, no kidding - 40,000 sites and counting!


----------



## Greylock (Dec 22, 2004)

Well done,  Randomling. You got it up much faster than I expected.

*sigh* I guess that means my most wildly successful ENWorld thread EVAH will soon come to an end.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 22, 2004)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Good to hear that your boards are back up, Randomling.
> 
> Of course, that doesn't help with my problems accessing them... :\



What kind of problems are you having?

Thanks randomling for fixing the site so quickly.


----------



## randomling (Dec 22, 2004)

Good to see everyone's so happy that the boards are back up! 

One odd issue we seem to be having is that the "new post" icon isn't working. It throws a 404 error, and it's not linking to the /forum subsection of the site. Anybody else having this problem or is it just me?

(People's avatars and custom smilies are going back up today, by the by.)

Edit - as far as I recall Otu's problems are firewall oriented. I have no idea why. I'm thinking of maybe ditching my site from Google and letting it start again, or something.


----------



## ASH (Dec 22, 2004)

I can get to the homepage, but not the messageboards???


----------



## Crothian (Dec 22, 2004)

http://www.randomlingshouse.com/

that gets me there.....


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 22, 2004)

randomling said:
			
		

> Edit - as far as I recall Otu's problems are firewall oriented. I have no idea why. I'm thinking of maybe ditching my site from Google and letting it start again, or something.



 Pretty much, yeah. I mean, sometimes I can browse the boards, but trying to log in usually means certain havoc.


----------



## ASH (Dec 22, 2004)

Yeah I am in now. I am not sure what it was. Maybe my cookies.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 22, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Yeah I am in now. I am not sure what it was. Maybe my cookies.




Yup, you should always lure internet servers with chocolate chip brownies. That works much better.


----------



## randomling (Dec 23, 2004)

To let you all know: custom smilies and avatars have returned. There's also a new logo competition posted - get your entries in!


----------



## guedo79 (Dec 23, 2004)

I put up two Wombat-Sexy logos.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 6, 2005)

_*bump*
_


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 6, 2005)

Anyone else having problems connecting to it today?

I'm getting unable to connect messages.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah, I can't get on either.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 6, 2005)

Judging from the Hivemind thread below, been like this at least 6 hours.

Hence the *bump*. Hope this isn't another hack attack. But then, RHouse was acting kinda strange a little yesterday.


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 6, 2005)

I can't get on either, but I thought maybe it was just me, since I'm also having some other problems this morning....  

I hate when RH is down.


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 6, 2005)

And it's back up!  Yay!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 6, 2005)

Ya, slept through another outage!!!


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 6, 2005)

Crothian,

You sleep - how do you manage to post so much with that break or do you post in your sleep>


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 6, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Crothian,
> 
> You sleep - how do you manage to post so much with that break or do you post in your sleep>




Yep, sleep-posting would be my guess. 

(I was sorely tempted to post a similar thing... )


----------



## Crothian (Feb 6, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Crothian,
> 
> You sleep - how do you manage to post so much with that break or do you post in your sleep>




I sleep nice amounts, and I don't post in my sleep.  I've checked the logs and no activity during my asleep time.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 8, 2005)

hum... down again... what's up with that?


----------



## randomling (Feb 8, 2005)

Wish I could tell you, Lisa.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 8, 2005)

That's worrying.


----------



## randomling (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah. I've got in touch with my host's customer care department and with any luck, they'll have some idea what's going on. We've had a _lot_ of downtime in the past few weeks, which is annoying me. Maybe we should look into moving hosts.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, it's been down a lot lately. I wonder why that is?

Good job tracking them down. How hard is it to move hosts?


----------



## Greylock (Feb 8, 2005)

Yarrgghh... So once more, it's not just me. Seems several forums have gone buggy on me this morning, though, not just RH.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 8, 2005)

Now the only message board I have to keep me company at work today is ENWorld!  I might actually have to get something done!  Tragic.


----------



## randomling (Feb 8, 2005)

Moving hosts shouldn't be hard, though it might mean incurring some extra costs and possibly changing the URL, though not significantly. There are a few big sites that recommend web hosts, so I'll have a look around those, and a look around Google, to see what's available. (I've also asked for recommendations in the software forum. That thread is here.)


----------



## Maldur (Feb 8, 2005)

back!!!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 8, 2005)

So it is.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 8, 2005)

Once again, the boards need some me time.

I think Randomlings and Enworld have switched places.


----------



## randomling (Feb 8, 2005)

Me too. We really need new hosts.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 8, 2005)

so much for my insights into 1941.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 8, 2005)

Lucy gets a reprieve on needing to post until the site goes back up.


----------



## randomling (Feb 8, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Lucy gets a reprieve on needing to post until the site goes back up.



Thank you.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 8, 2005)

It's up again now ... or should I say _for now._


----------



## randomling (Feb 8, 2005)

Indeed.... check the Hive thread for me ranting about the hosts. We may well move (if we do, I'll post a big annoucement in this thread as well as on my boards).


----------



## Queenie (Feb 9, 2005)

yeah down again  :\


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 9, 2005)

Okay, 
Well my players may want to know that tonight's History Channel "Wild West Tech" is on the subject of Native American Tech.    So I doubt I would have been posting much during that hour anyway.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 9, 2005)

That's only ONE hour out of a whole night!

I bet there wont be much spitting in that one...


----------



## Quathia (Feb 9, 2005)

raah!!! down again 

and I am at work. and slowly going insane.... need random silliness NOW!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 9, 2005)

random silliness is back. for now.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 9, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Now the only message board I have to keep me company at work today is ENWorld!  I might actually have to get something done!  Tragic.



rpg.net is nice too.


----------



## ASH (Feb 9, 2005)

Ive never been there. I have visited everywhere else... Except that.


----------



## maddman75 (Feb 9, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Ive never been there. I have visited everywhere else... Except that.




Its different.  There's no profantiy restriction, so things get ...colorful sometimes.  But personal attacks are banned.  What makes it so different is that there's no seperate forums.  One big huge forum for every RPG.  So you'll have D&D players, Exalted fans, GURPS players, Unisystem players, etc. all in the same thread.  I think of it as ENWorld with a two drink minimum.


----------



## ASH (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds interesting. i may have to check it out since I frequent RH, and occasinally hit the new Nutkin boards.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 9, 2005)

maddman75 said:
			
		

> So you'll have D&D players, Exalted fans, GURPS players, Unisystem players, etc. all in the same thread.  I think of it as ENWorld with a two drink minimum.




And each page is, what? 15 posts long? Someone describing their cat's latest "creation" quickly goes to twenty pages +. Might not be a big thing for some, but on a dial-up connection it easily takes me an hour to surf a handful of threads. That, and I'm a one-trick pony. DnD, 3.5. So weeding out what interests me is difficult.

Not for everyone, that's all I'm saying. The maturity level there easily conquers the "other" major DnD board, so if it were easier to surf I'd visit more often.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 9, 2005)

Randomlings is back up now.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 9, 2005)

It's up but seems to be crawling at a microscopically slow speed. 

Home with the flu today.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 9, 2005)

Slow, with occasional errors.

"phpBB : Critical Error 

Could not connect to the database"

That type of thing. Refreshing works.


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> It's up but seems to be crawling at a microscopically slow speed.
> 
> Home with the flu today.



Hope you feel better soon, Jon. I'm sending out an email to all the mods and admins - I'm hoping these problems will be sorted out soon.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 9, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> And each page is, what? 15 posts long?



Register an account, log in set, set posts per page to 40 (or more?). Also, if you aren't logged in you can't even _see_ Tangency, reducing the fun by 50% right there.


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry folks, this is just a note of the pages I want to add to my boards:

About Randomling's House
Support Randomling's House
Upload Pictures


----------



## Darkness (Feb 9, 2005)

In a thread about your boards? That's horrible!


----------



## Carnifex (Feb 9, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Upload Pictures




Is that as in, adding a section to which a picture can be uploaded and then linked to on the boards, or adding the capability to attach pictures to posts on the boards?


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 9, 2005)

There are problems with phpbb at the moment which may or may not be related. Alternatively it could be capacity issues with the host.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 9, 2005)

Attention SilverMoon's PBP players.   If Randomlings House continues with this crawl/offline I'm planning to start threads on ENWorld's PBP forums for tonight's 7:15PM gaming session.     Please post here to confirm that you've seen this announcement.   Thanks


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

Hiya MM - as I understand it there are problems with PHPBB.com, which is totally unrelated to us. They were hacked due to a vulnerability in a completely different software, not PHPBB, so I'm pretty sure this is a host problem, not a software problem. We'd been running the current version of the boards, 2.0.11, for a good while without problems.

Fex - I mean a page to upload pictures and link to them, rather than the ability to attach pictures.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 9, 2005)

From the PHPBB site:

_Hi everyone,

A further update and reminder as to the situation with this site. Our system was compromised Sunday evening by a group of hackers/crackers who (based on available information apparently corroborated by said hackers/crackers) used an exploit in awstats to gain entry. I'll repeat this very clearly since some people and worse some hosting providers are not listening to what is being said. Based on said information we do not believe, nor do we have any reason to believe, that our system was compromised due to any fault in phpBB 2.0.11.

Server update, unfortunately the datacenter where our box is located have been less than helpful. The box was supposed to have been shipped Monday, it wasn't. With further pushing we were told it would definitely ship yesterday (Tuesday), it didn't. The box is now being collected "manually". Very unimpressive service quite frankly. Because of this we are now working to an altered plan which may see the site return tomorrow (Thursday 9th) or Friday (10th). Please note that we will not be able to comment on the method used to exploit our site for at least several days.

It is actually quite fustrating at present that some hosting providers are asking or forcing their customers to remove installs of phpBB 2.0.11 due to the loss of phpbb.com. As I say above, our best available information right now is that phpBB was not to blame. If a hosting provider knows different perhaps they can inform us (along with details of how they know!).

Equally it's annoying to see some people posting the same old highlighting exploit _


----------



## baradtgnome (Feb 9, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Please post here to confirm that you've seen this announcement.



    ....seen...  

Jake


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 9, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Home with the flu today.




And you're still running your game tonight?  That is either true dedication or insanity.   

Site was kind of up when I got up, but it seems to be fully down now.


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

It's limping along for me... but really limping.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 9, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> That is either true dedication or insanity.



No, true dedication and/or insanity was the fact that I spent most of the day working, getting a critical spreadsheet and analysis done and sent as well as four phone calls and a dozen emails between myself and my staff.   On the other hand, I won't have to use a sick day for today.

Looking forward to playing tonight although I'll warn my players now that it might be a 10PM ending tonight rather than midnight.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, the house looks to be running fine now.


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Well, the house looks to be running fine now.



Yup, for the first time in about four days....


----------



## Greylock (Feb 10, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Register an account, log in set, set posts per page to 40 (or more?). Also, if you aren't logged in you can't even _see_ Tangency, reducing the fun by 50% right there.




Thanks, Darkness. I've been signed up there a while, but I missed that about setting posts per page. I'll poke about there a bit more soon.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 10, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Sorry folks, this is just a note of the pages I want to add to my boards:
> 
> About Randomling's House
> Support Randomling's House
> Upload Pictures




I've noticed some of the minor mods you've made at the forum lately, and they are welcome. Tidied things up a bit, and no one even really noticed. Wondering about the Upload pic part. Won't that be a drain on resources? Web and wallet?

BTW, agreed that this isn't a hack issue. Surfed a few community boards over the last few days, and this was pretty localised to Randomling.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 10, 2005)

Seems to be running well now.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 10, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Thanks, Darkness. I've been signed up there a while, but I missed that about setting posts per page. I'll poke about there a bit more soon.





BTW, here's a direct link: http://forum.rpg.net/profile.php?do=editoptions

Maximum is *100* posts/page, BTW.


----------



## randomling (Feb 10, 2005)

Hiya, Randomlingers. 

Update: after two days, I received a very impersonal response from my soon-to-be-former hosts explaining that there have been some hardware issues (undefined) which are now resolved. I've already signed up for HardHat, whose customer service department is far superior, much quicker and friendlier. It's going to mean a minor change of address for the boards, but hopefully we'll be able to make the move without any lost data.

Currently I'm trying to get the new board software to connect to the new database, which is proving to be hard work as I can't seem to track down the information I need.

Watch this space for more information as it becomes available!


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 11, 2005)

Any disruption will be worth it if it means the site is up more often.


----------



## randomling (Feb 11, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Any disruption will be worth it if it means the site is up more often.



With any luck, disruption should be minimal. We won't be annoucing the new address for the boards until we're ready to go live - so you won't see any teething trouble, with any luck! 

Friday Update #1:
The PHPBB software is up and running, and I have assurances that PHPBB.com will be running by tomorrow. I'm working hard on modifications to the software. We won't go live until the boards look exactly the way I want them!


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 14, 2005)

Of course this means things will run perfectly on the existing hosts for the next few days.


----------



## randomling (Feb 14, 2005)

Of course!


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 16, 2005)

Is it just me, or is RH down?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2005)

its you


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 16, 2005)

It's not just you. I'm getting the "Cannot find server" error.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 16, 2005)

still working fine for me...

Steve, can I get your e-mail address so I can mail you your Paranaio character?  PM it to me or e-mail me at cgath@insight.rr.com

thanks


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 16, 2005)

Seems to be working again for me...


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 16, 2005)

Now it's working. Weird.


----------



## randomling (Feb 16, 2005)

I had a bad moment, just a momentary glitch, I think.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 16, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> I had a bad moment, just a momentary glitch, I think.



Must have been. Of course, my first thought was that the firewall had struck again . But since none of the other symptoms where showing...


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 17, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> I had a bad moment, just a momentary glitch, I think.



First time I've heard a website sneeze!


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 17, 2005)

And it's down again....    I will be so glad when we do the move!


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 18, 2005)

It is probably because randomlings house will be moving hosts soon so I get the feeling she's busy with that for the moment.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 1, 2005)

Out of bandwidth... what the hey?


----------



## Greylock (Mar 1, 2005)

Just popped by to say the same thing. Hey, ya can't blame Crothian's PbP. Don't know who to point a finger at....


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 1, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Hey, ya can't blame Crothian's PbP.



Why not?  Several characters were firing off laser guns right when it happened, a stray shot could have hit the server.   


Lucy may have already gone to bed so this may not be fixed until at least morning.   Hope she doesn't have to pony up more $ with this bunch since we were planning to move to the new host within the next week.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I had finally pried Alex off the computer and was opening a window to post.... It was very sad.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 1, 2005)

Aahhh! Has anyone e-mailed her yet? I'll send one. Are bandwidth limits by month?


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes, she had cut back from the $ 15 monthly charge to the smaller $ 5 monthly charge as we hadn't come close to using the bandwidth of the lower limit.   Looks like we overdid it this month.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Mar 1, 2005)

Well.. with all the images being posted this past month....


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 1, 2005)

Yeah, that would have done it.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 1, 2005)

I wonder if tomorrow this will take care of itself. March 1.


----------



## ghettognome (Mar 1, 2005)

After a weekend away I was sure hoping to go there today, looking forward to it. I will check back tommorrow.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 1, 2005)

so, it's more the pictures than the text? i don't understand the bandwidth thing...


----------



## Greylock (Mar 1, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Why not?  Several characters were firing off laser guns right when it happened...




Damn, damn, damn. That's what I was wanting to check on.



			
				Silver Moon said:
			
		

> ...a stray shot could have hit the server.




Damn, damn, damn. I rolled a nat20 on the grapple and a 2 on my first shot. It was probably me. Sorry ya'll...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 1, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Why not?  Several characters were firing off laser guns right when it happened, a stray shot could have hit the server.




it will be an easy game to start back up with everyone on their second clone noty sure exactly what happened to kill them all.  Of coiurse not having backed up any of the thread may hurt.....


----------



## Maldur (Mar 1, 2005)

your playing paranoia, the computer must be right, even the servers from the provider!


----------



## Greylock (Mar 1, 2005)

What a freakin' frustrating morning. Randomlings is still down, I'm getting persistant server troubles with Gmail, my main news page MSN is completely screwed up. What should take me at least an hour,  hour and half, of getting up to speed in the morning has taken only 15 minutes.

Bored,  bored, bored. Gack. Maybe I should go to the corner and buy a paper. - Nah...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm sorry that I can't remember the password for Randomling's account at ITmom, if I did you wouldn't have any problems.

Oh, and IIRC it's the 5th of the month that's the turnover date, so it's gonna be down a few days more unless someone gives me the login or Randomling does it herself.


----------



## Malcolm (Mar 1, 2005)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well.. with all the images being posted this past month....



*ahem*
I paid my dues in the past in order to post some images. I don't post enough that it would eat up that much bandwidth.
 :\


----------



## AGGEMAM (Mar 1, 2005)

Regardless. Even with the higher price, there should still be for at least 10 months in the coffers. I cannot phantom why it was switched to the lower bandwidth especially when there was requested pictures for the logo competition.


----------



## Malcolm (Mar 1, 2005)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Regardless. Even with the higher price, there should still be for at least 10 months in the coffers. I cannot phantom why it was switched to the lower bandwidth especially when there was requested pictures for the logo competition.




I'm wondering if the present host server reported usage numbers in error, lower than they actually were, causing R to switch to lower "needed usage" and now the actual numbers are showing up. Thus a spike, and now a crash.
?


----------



## Greylock (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey! Who told Malcolm about ENWorld? For shame, for shame, now come the gnomes...


----------



## ghettognome (Mar 1, 2005)

gee, looks like I am one of few if not the only one from here that uses a different name there.
Maybe we need to start our own randomling hivemind thread here, you know, to fill in the gap of withdrawel.


----------



## Dire Wolf (Mar 1, 2005)

We could, but I never post here.  EN World is just too big for me.  I get lost in all this space!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 1, 2005)

Its not as homely.......


----------



## Malcolm (Mar 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Its not as homely.......




Awww nowww. Don't be so hard on yourself Oozey. Lots of stuff is more 'homely' than thou.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 1, 2005)

anything around here that is more homely then me I want caught and killed!!!


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sweet Mother of Love it has returned!

*kisses the floor of Randomling's house*


----------



## Crothian (Mar 1, 2005)

umm, that wasn't the floor....


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 1, 2005)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Regardless. Even with the higher price, there should still be for at least 10 months in the coffers. I cannot phantom why it was switched to the lower bandwidth especially when there was requested pictures for the logo competition.



The switch was done months ago, prior to the latest fund driver, when there was nothing in the coffers.   I think she just left it at the lower setting after that since we hadn't been using the bandwidth


----------



## guedo79 (Mar 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> umm, that wasn't the floor....




I guess I'll just apologies.

Give her a dollar and be on my way.


----------



## Quathia (Mar 3, 2005)

is it down again, or is my computer just having PMS? 

I want to talk about pink shoes...


----------



## Greylock (Mar 3, 2005)

Uhmm, is it just me this time?

Maybe I need to clear my cache...


----------



## Greylock (Mar 3, 2005)

Whoa...

Simulpost.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 3, 2005)

its been having problems all day


----------



## AGGEMAM (Mar 3, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> The switch was done months ago, prior to the latest fund driver, when there was nothing in the coffers.   I think she just left it at the lower setting after that since we hadn't been using the bandwidth




It's not really something I wish to discuss here, nor with you at all, but Lucy knew, knows, and have always known she could just ask if she had any trouble making the payment.

EDIT: Upon rereading this, I would like to point out it's a plural "you". Meaning the only person I wish to discuss the finances of Randomling's House with is Lucy.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 17, 2005)

Damn, can't get in at the moment, but it just looks like a full table on the d/b so should be fixed soon I hope.


----------



## Greylock (Mar 17, 2005)

Yarrrr. Making one last go around before I run off. Dagnabit. Maybe it will be up before I walk out the door. Hey, be nice to my boys Ascarel and Critter while I'm gone...


----------



## reanjr (Mar 17, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> I just tried to visit there, and got a message saying the site had been defaced by NeverNoSanity. It's all black, with red letters. Nothing else.
> 
> What's up? How long has RandomlingsHouse been down?
> 
> Linky thing




I'd worry more that their homepage is currently displaying file structure, database structure, and session data.  This is not a very secured site.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 17, 2005)

I can get in now, but still having some posting issues - though I'll try from another location as that could be the firewall preventing me.


----------



## ASH (Mar 17, 2005)

We dont usually have problems gettting to the site. I would assume its the firewall.  Secured or not, its not usually a problem.


----------



## Quathia (Mar 31, 2005)

oh dear. is it down again??? why always when I'm on night shift? why, Wombat Goddess, why??? what have I done to deserve... ehm... never mind. 


but is it down?


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes it is.   If if continues to be down an hour from now I'll start of a pair of threads here on ENWorld in the appropriate forums for our weekly Wednesday night gaming session.   

Players, please make a post here to this thread to confirm that you've seen this notice.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

Just got back from my MRI... where are the threads Jon? I don't know my way around this site at all...


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm here. Still can't get in.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 31, 2005)

when i've signed in the last few days, it took forever for the first page to come up.  after that, it was smooth.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 31, 2005)

Just got home from my haircut.  I'll be finding the threads soon.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 31, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Yes it is.   If if continues to be down an hour from now I'll start of a pair of threads here on ENWorld in the appropriate forums for our weekly Wednesday night gaming session.
> 
> Players, please make a post here to this thread to confirm that you've seen this notice.




Jon, have you started the threads  yet?  I'm in the Playing the Game and the Talking the Talk forums and not seeing anything that looks like our game... Just wanted to be sure I'm not missing them somewhere.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, took me a bit longer to set those up than I thought

OOG Thread in the "Talking the Talk" forum:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120173

Gaming Thread in the "Playing the Game" forum:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=126469


*Let the game begin!*


----------



## Dire Wolf (Mar 31, 2005)

Just checking in that I have seen the notice... Queenie sent me here.


----------



## baradtgnome (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello gang.  I forward a link to this thread to moon dancer (I'm away on business).  Although she will not be available for posting from 8-9 eastern time anyway.  It's nice and warm in North Carolina.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay, that looks like most of us.  The threads are up and running (links in my post above).   Post away!


----------



## Greylock (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn. Long day away, and it's down again. 

How was your MRI, Queenie? Hope it went well. My tests showed no clotting, btw. Nothing abnormal, besides the fact that my left leg is normal for a 160 lb guy, and my right leg is normal for a 260lb guy.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 31, 2005)

That's good to hear that there's no clotting, Greylock.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

well, i made it through without too much pain, so that's good news.

i have seen many MRI's and while I am not a doc i can usually see some stuff on them.

from what i see, it doesn't look good. one of my discs looks like it has left where it is supposed to be and is crushing my spinal cord. i'm not freaking yet, since i am NOT a doc, and should get the actual report tomorrow, but like i said, doesn't look promising. :\


----------



## baradtgnome (Mar 31, 2005)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> .... one of my discs looks like it has left where it is supposed to be and is crushing my spinal cord. .....



   explain to it lovingly but firmly that is must go back to where it belongs, no excuses.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

baradtgnome said:
			
		

> explain to it lovingly but firmly that is must go back to where it belongs, no excuses.




i wish it was that easy...

my father had this exact problem, which is how i know what the MRI is supposed to look like. he had a sugery because it was literally crushing his spine also. 4 days in the hospital, 6 weeks of recovery. had less pain after than when he went in. but he also waited, and did permanent nerve damage because of it.

imagine losing the feeling in your leg down to your toes. you're not thinking it's good news, right? so i'm expecting it and will be glad to hear what the diagnosis is instead of being scared to death at any moment i'll be paralyzed.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 31, 2005)

That sucks, Queenie. Hopefully the doc has a different interpretation. :\


----------



## Quathia (Mar 31, 2005)

Greylock, give that leg back to its rightful owner. Good there's no clotting though! 

Queenie, it all sounds pretty scary...:\ when do you get the diagnosis?


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 31, 2005)

Queenie, hopefully it is something that can be corrected with physical therapy rather than requiring surgery.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 31, 2005)

i'm guessing what will happen is my primary doc will get the results tomorrow and go get your tush to a specialist ASAP.

unfortunately once they come out of where they belong in any way, they really don't go back in. all you can do is try to make the muscles around them stronger to support them better. i think this may be too bad to fix in that way, but like i said, it's all just a guess.

thanks for the support guys, i appreciate it.

and greylock, NO CLOTS!


----------



## Greylock (Mar 31, 2005)

Sure thing, Quathia. Seen him? Send him my direction. I want my 160lb right leg back!

Damn, Queenie. Nerve pain sucks. Of the major pains I've worked through,  that's one I've dealt with the least lately. Take real care, dear.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe if I light fire to your back it will scare the discs back in place Queenie?  I'm pretty sure I can do that...  But otherwise if you ever need/want a good massage gimme a call and I will find a way to get there and deliver for you!


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 31, 2005)

And the site is back up!  For now anyway.  Here's hoping it lasts!


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 31, 2005)

Down again.   Error message this time.


----------



## Greylock (Mar 31, 2005)

Still down, and I was needing a link from Surrealism. My Google-fu just ain't good enough. Anyone remember where the "Living Will" link was? Since all I've done is surf the last week, my IE history is jam-packed.


----------



## Greylock (Mar 31, 2005)

And now it's back up. Ignore that last note...


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes, I'm getting the problem with the error thrown for login - Lucy might need to increase the size of that table or clear it down to stop that happening.


----------



## Dire Wolf (Apr 6, 2005)

Randomlings is down again.  I think we missed the deadline to move to the new host.  Wonder if they will pay for another month or try and get the boards moved...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 6, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2144851&postcount=2


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 6, 2005)

*explodes*


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

old site works for me.....


----------



## Greylock (Apr 8, 2005)

After seeing Tallarn's post, it finally occured to me to assign a category to this thread. Has anyone seen Randoming around much? When is the move slated? Seems like most folks are shy about posting all the sudden.

Unless the old site is a placeholder, and ya'll have hidden the new site from me, ala Nutkinlands little trick a while back.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 8, 2005)

All Hail Lucy, she who is sleepy and yet still updates and works on things for poor deprived usses!

*kneels offering up her holy (or unholy?) flame to the Wombat Goddess*


----------



## Greylock (Apr 9, 2005)

I  thought as much.   

You guys moved the site and didn't tell  me where to look.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 9, 2005)

I can find the old one - where's the address for the new one though?


----------



## Dungannon (Apr 9, 2005)

The new address will be announced once the DB has been moved over and the setup is finished.  Hopefully that will be soon.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 11, 2005)

i'll keep an eye open.    are the same threads, avatars, and such going to stay or is it a start-over?


----------



## Queenie (Apr 11, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i'll keep an eye open.    are the same threads, avatars, and such going to stay or is it a start-over?




Unless something changes, everything *should* stay the same.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

the site has been backed up so the info is saved


----------

